# Unknow "sign" meaning



## chip6

Hi, can anyone help me with translation of one "sign" ? In one old (archive) text I have found that "sign"...I do not know what it really mean. It looks like "shmona"...but I am not sure...same I am not sure of that mean...in that context. Can anyone help? Thank you very much.


----------



## Egmont

Are you sure you attached the right picture? This one looks like the number 141.00 followed (or preceded, depending on the language context) by the Hebrew letter _het_.


----------



## chip6

Yee it is the right picture. It is from bank statement...an old bank statement. And I do not know what that "sign" mean. I ask our translators from hebrew to czech language...and they also do not know or are not sure.


----------



## chip6

I know that it is not a date, or year. I know that it is looks like "het", or "shmona"...but I do not know real meaning. And the way of reading is from left to right. I think it is a count...but I am really not sure.


----------



## Egmont

Can you show us what the rest of the bank statement looks like, or at least the parts near this? Does the rest of it also have Hebrew letters?


----------



## chip6

Sure...another letters are also Hebrew. Here is the last part...


----------



## Egmont

Now we're getting somewhere!

Unless I missed something, I think the ח (_het)_ next to the amount 141.00 means a negative balance. (It's probably short for חוֹבָה, liability.) There are two columns near the middle of the page - one for deposits/additions, the other for withdrawals/subtractions. The amount in question is the balance brought forward from the previous page (per the three words to its left), a negative balance of 141.00 units of whatever currency this is. In the next line there is a deposit of 1076.83, leaving a balance of 935.83 that isn't shown, followed on the same day and probably in the same transaction by a withdrawal of 33.19 in the other column. These two together leave a balance of 902.64 as we see at the right of the same line. And so on down, until the account was brought to a zero balance on the last line - exactly eight years ago yesterday, if 2/10/2008 at the top means October 2, 2008. (In that case, it's not a very old archive.)


----------



## chip6

OK...very thanks for your reply and answer. That is very helpful for me. But for sure...in "24/10" someone "client" put 1076,83 ILS to that account? The bank said that no one had an access to that account for more than 10 years. The owner was 10 years dead in that time. That is why I am asking...


----------



## Egmont

The balance was brought forward to this page on October 2, 2008, unless what looks like a date in the top line is something else. The other transactions took place on Oct. 24, Oct. 31, Nov. 30, and Dec. 31. The three deductions of 11.00 on the last day of each month seem to be service or account management fees. Finally, the account was zeroed out on Jan. 4 of the following year (2009). Perhaps the person who said "ten years" at the bank was using an approximate number.

Beyond that, we are no longer discussing language questions but banking questions. WRF is probably the wrong place to ask them.


----------



## chip6

Yee...I asked the bank. And that is the reason. They do not want to tell me more...or detailed. Their spokesman probably do not more and the director of branch office do not say all, or truth. It is difficult... But very thanks for explanation.


----------

